# How to store and seaon wood?



## brucehere (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,
Newbie here.
I'm collecting a felled Mulberry tree from a tree felling friend and I am so amped, as we hardly have any fruit trees down here in South Africa!

What is the best way to store the wood, and should it be split/chainsawed into log size pieces first, or rather just take the large branches/cross sections or whatever he has, let them dry out for 6 months and then split and make into chunks/logs later?

And is normal outdoor under some plastic fine? Or is under proper cover, like in my garage better?


----------



## dave schiller (Nov 28, 2017)

From what I read, SA has a varied climate.  If you're in one of the hot, dry areas, the wood will dry quicker than if you're in one of the humid, wet areas.  Regardless, you should cut it to the lengths you will be using and split it at least in half (depending on the diameter).

Keep it covered to protect it from rain, on runners or boards to keep it off the ground, but don't cover it completely so good airflow is maintained.

I read that there are two or three kinds of mulberry in SA.  White mulberry is an invasive, non-native species that takes over in dryer areas.  Red mulberry is also non-native, but not so invasive.  Then there is at least one native mulberry there.  Hope you can cut a lot of white mulberry!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 30, 2017)

brucehere said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie here.
> I'm collecting a felled Mulberry tree from a tree felling friend and I am so amped, as we hardly have any fruit trees down here in South Africa!
> 
> ...


Bruce,I just processed some apple today. Here is a pic of it ready for seasoning/drying. Hatchet has a 3"  blade.


----------



## bbqwillie (Dec 2, 2017)

Stack it outside off the ground after you cut to length and split. Cover the top of the stack with a waterproof plastic or with plywood. Let air circulate through the stack. If very arid there, wait 6 months and use otherwise wait 12 months and use.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 2, 2017)

+1 for having it off the ground, maybe pallets would work. In the garage would be better but can you afford to commit the space in there?


----------



## grillmonkey (Dec 2, 2017)

Ribs 009.JPG



__ grillmonkey
__ Apr 26, 2015






I split and stack mine under a shelter. It's mostly humid here so it takes at least 6 months or longer to dry to the point that it burns clean. I use mine in a wood burning smoker.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Here are my apple chunks in a milk crate sitting on top of a register/heating vent. Will turn crate periodically as vent is not in the center.


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 8, 2017)

I plan on filling a milk crate with some red oak, it's currently dead and still standing with no bark, and placing the crate behind the wood stove I have in my house. Should be pretty darn dry even before I cut the tree down.


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 13, 2017)

Outside on pallets with tarp over it if it's raining. Needs to airdry.i go to HF and get the pallets for free


----------

